# Bmo - New Planted - ada 45p



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

I recently picked up a Ada 45p 9.6 Gallon Tank
thought I would make a Journal to document the progress.

*Tank*
Ada 45p
Volume: 9.6 Gallon
Dimension: 45x27x30cm

*Lighting*
Ada Aquasky G 451

*Stand*
Ikea Brimnes

*Substrate*
Fluval Stratum 4 kg
Used Fluval Stratum 1.5 kg

*Filter*
Aquaclear 20

*Filter Media*
Seachem Matrix
Filter Floss



*1.*








Filled Media Bags with Old Substrate which made a base. to help make a slope.


*2.*








Substrate placed in tank 1.3 inches in front and 4 inches in rear, hardscape added.


*3.*








plants added java fern and amazon sword


*4.*








water added filter added with old sponge to help with cycle a long with seachem stability and old filter media to help.


*5.*








Lights added.



total setup time 90 minutes


more to follow.




let me know your thoughts and advice as this is my first planted tank, no current plan to go with CO2.


thanks.
bmo.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gilly420link (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great can’t wait to see once it’s growing and filling out!


----------



## CjBuch (10 mo ago)

Excited to see this once everything fills out! Love it!


----------



## lorden69ma (10 mo ago)

bmo said:


> I recently picked up a Ada 45p 9.6 Gallon Tank
> thought I would make a Journal to document the progress.
> 
> *Tank*
> ...


----------



## lorden69ma (10 mo ago)

Hey, that is really a nice piece of gray rock. Way to go, man "nice catch." And you've done a Very Nice job arranging all the plant material. But I have a couple of things I could say: 1) The first thing I would recommend would be that you reduce the height of the gravel in the back. If you do not reduce the height in the back, then it will just tend to move downward within the tank anyway, which is probably not the look you have had in mind 2.) I would take that floating plant material on the top, and plant some of it into the gravel in the left/backside of the tank. Planting in front of that backside of the tank (on the left) could be really nice. Then, as far as what you're doing with the pieces of ceramic in the bag... a better place for the ceramic will be to keep it inside the bag you have it in, and then just put that bag into your hanging filter. There will be no actual need for the small bits of gravel in your filter. Placing loose gravel into a filter is never a great idea as it can easily ruin a filter, but if you keep it in a bag like you have, then you'll be just fine. But you will not need a bag of gravel in this tank. Best of luck!


----------



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

*Update 
April.01 2022*


Tank now has now been two weeks in and cycle looks to have leveled out
Since my last update the tank now has the following changes.

*Water change*
20%

*Lighting Hours*
7x hrs per day

*Plants added*
FrogBit added to help absorb nutrients from the tank

*Dosing added*
Thrive+ All in One Liquid Aquarium Fertilizer - 2 pumps once per a week.

*Food*
Shrimp Cuisine Hikari - once every second day
GlasGarten Bacter AE Shrimp Tank Treatment - will be once a week

*LiveStock added*
10 x Blue Rili Shrimp
2 x Amano Shrimp
1 x Tiger Nerite Snail
1 x Zebra Nerite Snail

Removed extra bio media bag from front of tank. now that the Metrix is seeded.



*1.*








Tank now has Frogbit added Shrimps and Snails.

*2.*








close up of a Blue Rili Shrimp and Thin Java Fern propagating




More updated to come.


*also anyone know how to clean the glass i don't like the spots showing at the top also want to give the inside a whip down to make it 100% clear*


as always
let me know your thoughts and advice as this is my first planted tank, no current plan to go with CO2.


thanks.
bmo.


----------



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

lorden69ma said:


> Hey, that is really a nice piece of gray rock. Way to go, man "nice catch." And you've done a Very Nice job arranging all the plant material. But I have a couple of things I could say: 1) The first thing I would recommend would be that you reduce the height of the gravel in the back. If you do not reduce the height in the back, then it will just tend to move downward within the tank anyway, which is probably not the look you have had in mind 2.) I would take that floating plant material on the top, and plant some of it into the gravel in the left/backside of the tank. Planting in front of that backside of the tank (on the left) could be really nice. Then, as far as what you're doing with the pieces of ceramic in the bag... a better place for the ceramic will be to keep it inside the bag you have it in, and then just put that bag into your hanging filter. There will be no actual need for the small bits of gravel in your filter. Placing loose gravel into a filter is never a great idea as it can easily ruin a filter, but if you keep it in a bag like you have, then you'll be just fine. But you will not need a bag of gravel in this tank. Best of luck!


Hey Lorden thanks for the advice. ill give you a little of background on a few things that i didn't say before.
as for the plants my plan was always to keep them all behind the rock that way once fish are added i will have a area to view them and not have to look through alot of plants.
as for the height in the back i dont have any worries about it coming down as i cut up a milk gallon and used it to make braces in the substrate and i also have the layered bags of older soil to help raise the back as well. i saw a youtube video from the green machine doing something similar with some product that they sold.
the bag of media in the front was extra media that was given to me as i bought the filter second hand and i wanted to use it to help out the new media (matrix) get seeded and also the filter is only temporary till i upgrade to something a little bigger (at which point that media will be used to fill in extra space) leaning towards a Seachem Tidal 35 but trying to figure out how to stop the babies once they come from getting sucked in. (also i have now taken the bag of media out (which was in the front) and placed it in a container of tank water to keep it going till i get a new filter to use it.

also thanks for the nice words and taking the time to write 

Bmo.


----------



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

*Update
April.23 2022*


Tank has now been up for some time Since my last update the tank now has the following changes.

*Water change*
20% weekly

*Lighting Hours*
7x hrs per day

*Plants added*
no new Plants added.

*Dosing added*
Thrive+ All in One Liquid Aquarium Fertilizer - 2 pumps once per a week.
SALTY SHRIMP- BEE SHRIMP MINERAL GH+/KH+, now being added to tank with water changes.

*Food*
Shrimp Cuisine Hikari - once every third day
GlasGarten Bacter AE Shrimp Tank Treatment - will be twice a week
HKARI Fancy Guppy Food - every second day
Hikari First Bites - every second day

*LiveStock added*
1 x Male Endler
3 x Female Endlers

*Equipment Update*
AquaClear 20 removed
AquaClear 50 added

*Livestock update*
the Endlers have had 4 Baby Fry
1 Amano died
2 x Blue Rili Shrimp died
_I believe the water did not have enough minerals which caused a problem well molting very unfortunate_

1.









Full tank shot

2.









Female Endler with a few Fry around her

3.








Male and Female Endler with a few Fry around

4.








Fat Blue Rili Shrimp




More updated to come.

as always
let me know your thoughts and advice as this is my first planted tank, no current plan to go with CO2.


thanks.
bmo.


----------

